
Energy drinks mask alcohol’s effects, increase injury risk - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11665.html
======
DrScump
blogspam of

[http://www.uvic.ca/home/about/campus-news/2017+alcohol-
and-e...](http://www.uvic.ca/home/about/campus-news/2017+alcohol-and-energy-
drinks-increased-injury-risk+media-release)

Study and commentary PDFs available here:

[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uxux59x1z92ulo6/AABEMAENBxEZdI0sQ...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uxux59x1z92ulo6/AABEMAENBxEZdI0sQ-
pdp9nGa?dl=0)

